# Fall Lottery



## DeltaBoy

Just a reminder - You need to apply today (July 7 - Midnight) for your application to process. Maybe I can get drawn in this...


----------



## bigblackfoot

I just checked yesterday and i got my tag. How about you Joneser?


----------



## Matt Jones

Hell Yeah! Drawing one relieves some of the bitterness about finally drawing on this past spring and then not getting to use it. :roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Are you trying to imply something?


----------



## Matt Jones

No, I just never got a chance to go...no one to blame but myself and my schedule. If I would have been pointing the finger at you Lyle I would have been direct with it, dawg. :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Alright i got ya.


----------



## Blake Hermel

I think he is implying you screwed him Lyle. Fight Fight Fight Fight


----------



## buckseye

I saw three young turkey today that were probaly only a month old or so. They were the size of a pheasent hen, the hen turkey was with them so I know for sure they were turkeys. 8)


----------

